# OID number already in use



## YuryG (May 6, 2016)

During boot, there's a line about some taken OID number, just at the start of the process.

```
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
sysctl: OID number(131) is already in use for 'me'
CPU: AMD FX(tm)-8300 Eight-Core Processor  (3314.95-MHz K8-class CPU)
```
More than that, I have this complain on two computers (amd64 and older i386, installed lately). Yes, I made custom kernel for them, but can't find or remember anything about 'me' or 131 in any of configuration files.


----------



## tobik@ (May 6, 2016)

There is a suggestion to check if you've rebuild all kernel modules in this thread: https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2016-March/060260.html

Do you load anything in /boot/loader.conf? That would narrow the list of problematic modules down a bit.


----------



## YuryG (May 6, 2016)

Well, I have in loader.conf sound modules, wlan modules and cuse4bsd. (By the way, I recall there was an option to automatically rebuild kernel modules that are from ports when rebuilding world, wasn't there?)
Also, I had leftovers like fuse.ko, removing it, haven't changed anything. Now I have only one module in /boot/modules. cuse4bsd.ko.


----------



## tobik@ (May 7, 2016)

YuryG said:


> Now I have only one module in /boot/modules. cuse4bsd.ko.


If you comment it out in /boot/loader.conf does the message go away?



YuryG said:


> (By the way, I recall there was an option to automatically rebuild kernel modules that are from ports when rebuilding world, wasn't there?)


Yes, it's PORTS_MODULES (see make.conf(5)).


----------



## YuryG (May 8, 2016)

No, the message stays with commented cuse4bsd. And on another machine (i386) there was never any cuse4bsd, but the message exists.


----------

